# C&CC Charges



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This must have been discussed before but I can't get a search to dig out what I'm after.

I'm a C&CC member almost soley to have access to CSs and with very rare nights on their Club Sites so I'm not that familiar with the latest booking/charging small print.

I was browsing their Club Site Brochure with a view of spending a couple of nights at St Neots Club Site, if they have space. No age concession at this time of year and I wouldn't expect it.

2012 Brochure adult cost £10.45 per pitch per night - that'll do nicely - just me - don't need EHU.

Go to make the booking on their website and suddenly it's £10.45 per person, per night (same thing) - *based on two camping*.

So, I have to pay £10.45 for myself and £10.45 for that empty bunk.

Now I know that one person takes up the same space as two people but I can find no mention in the brochure that solos have to "buy two tickets".

I'm now looking through my list of nice CSs - and awaiting a reply from C&CC to my "enquiring" e-mail. 

If this has all be debated before, I'd be pleased to be pointed in the right direction.

NB - I'm not complaining about paying whatever the pitch price is - I'm just pointing out the apparent difference between the brochure and the website.


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

When booking online change the amount of people to 1 and hit amend then you have the price for 1.
Don't know if it has dried out yet but they were only taking booking for hard standing which has elec so £14.20 a night.
Huss


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tonyt said:


> This must have been discussed before but I can't get a search to dig out what I'm after.
> 
> I'm a C&CC member almost soley to have access to CSs and with very rare nights on their Club Sites so I'm not that familiar with the latest booking/charging small print.
> 
> ...


Not with you here Tony.

Surely if there's just you then you(one person) only pay £10.45 and no more. Per person it states.

Paul.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

coppo said:


> Not with you here Tony.
> 
> Surely if there's just you then you(one person) only pay £10.45 and no more. Per person it states.Paul.


The website booking / charges page states "Per person, per night - based on 2 camping" (so, I read that as the total cost of the pitch is £20.90 whether it's one or two people - that's what it says.)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ah ok, get you now. Clearly a mistake on the website then.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Just tried making a booking for 1 person for 2 nights at St Neots this coming week and the total price was £20.90 (ie £10.45 per night).

You just have to update the default number of visitors from 2 to 1 in the booking process.

However, I did try booking for just 1 night and it wouldn't let me do that - presumably because it's peak season. Minimum appears to be 2 nights.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I find it much easier to book direct with the site.especialy with the CC.

cabby


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> However, I did try booking for just 1 night and it wouldn't let me do that - presumably because it's peak season. Minimum appears to be 2 nights.


It's 2 nights minimum at weekends, don't think that applies midweek.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

paulmold said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > However, I did try booking for just 1 night and it wouldn't let me do that - presumably because it's peak season. Minimum appears to be 2 nights.
> ...


Yes, I thought that - but it definitely would not let me book 1 person for one night on Wednesday 8 August. ??? 

Wonder if it would be different if I tried 2 people for 1 night?


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

On a ,sort of, related topic. On radio 4 a few days ago someone from one of the clubs, think C&CC, was saying they are cutting their pitch charges substantially because they've lost a lot of business due to the bad weather.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Remus said:


> On a ,sort of, related topic. On radio 4 a few days ago someone from one of the clubs, think C&CC, was saying they are cutting their pitch charges substantially because they've lost a lot of business due to the bad weather.


Yes, had an email from C&CC last Monday:

"We're also offering 30% off any new grass pitch bookings at selected Club Sites for the month of August. Please note these bookings will be non-refundable and fully payable up front. Terms and conditions apply..."

They did something similar in July too if I recall.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*C & CC Charges*

The Caravan Club have been advertising a temporary site in Dorset which will be close to the Great Dorset Steam Fair.
They originally showed this as being £30 per night (with electric) but I have had a card from them today which says that this has been reduced to £20 per night. "We've listened to members."

I had one of the "naughty boy- you could be banned" letters because I cancelled two bookings with less than 72 hours notice.
With one the warden informed me that I was at 51 hours !!

But a friend told me that on the morning he was heading off on holiday a CC site phoned to ask if he would cancel his booking as the site was now full due to unusable water logged pitches.
So it seems a bit of a one sided ruling.


----------

